# Swisher mower(s)?



## GeauxLSU (Apr 4, 2005)

*Zero degree mower recs?*

Anybody have any experience with one.  
I'm considering one of these... http://www.swisherinc.com/36_ztr.html  
By the way, had no idea they made all these ATV things... http://www.swisherinc.com/atv_accessories.html
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 5, 2005)

What ever you get, try to get a trail cutter or brush cutter model and not just a grass mower. You'll thank me later.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 5, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> What ever you get, try to get a trail cutter or brush cutter model and not just a grass mower. You'll thank me later.


Sandra,
This is for my yard, not camp work.  Even though my yard is pretty 'wild', I think I still need a regular mower.    
Those trail cutters are cool though!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 5, 2005)

Phil, they start out as 'yard' machines but you'll end up using it to clear trails and mow plots. Trust me!! My snapper comet gets as much use on food plots as it does the yard.  There is just something about food plot work that seems to be more enjoyable that mowing the yard.


----------



## Cranium (Apr 5, 2005)

You got that right Sandra!!!!!! I used my riding lawn tractor for 2 or 3 years...was a blast in the deer woods...then 1 day mowing my lawn all sorts of stuff happened...called the service guy & after maybe 2 seconds he looked at me & asked what I had been using the thing for  
I had to replace the entire mowing deck because going thru the woods it seems I snapped off the deck braces   but it was fun while it lasted!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 6, 2005)

Jeff, I take my mowers to the shop for tuneup and when I got back the guys just shakes his head and says "I sharpened the blades again. You been cutting trees again with this thing!". He knows his job it just to keep it running and cutting.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2005)

*Cadets?*

What do you know.  These are actually cheaper with a bigger engine AND fully pressurized lub (which I want).  
http://www.cubcadet.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_14101_10230_16201_-1 
Looking on line it seems NO manufacturer of these things get good reviews (at least the residential models).  I'm not about to spend over twice as much for a Deere or commercial model, plus I don't want anything even that big (42") really but it is incredible the time it can save, even on small yards like mine.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know Phil,
I had a 1 acre yard and bought a 38" riding mower (and yes, its seen its share of food plots).  I found that it took almost as long to ride it as to push mow it with a 22" walk behind due to having to navagate around stuff and having to take the big turns.

I used to mow commercially with some nice Toro walkbehinds that had a very tight turn radius and they were very manuverable.  I don't suspect I'll ever buy another riding mower for the yard - just get a bigger walk behind like those Toros.

I guess if I was going to look at riding mowers, manuverability would rank very high on my list of features

That Club Cadet does look pretty nice though and has the zero radius turn.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 7, 2005)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I don't know Phil,
> I had a 1 acre yard and bought a 38" riding mower (and yes, its seen its share of food plots).  I found that it took almost as long to ride it as to push mow it with a 22" walk behind due to having to navagate around stuff and having to take the big turns.
> 
> I used to mow commercially with some nice Toro walkbehinds that had a very tight turn radius and they were very manuverable.  I don't suspect I'll ever buy another riding mower for the yard - just get a bigger walk behind like those Toros.
> ...


I agree completely.  Borrowed my neighbors 42" rider and it took me as long or LONGER than I could do it with my 21" push.  I have quite a few trees and obstacles.  That's why I want a zero degree rider.    
That Cub appears to be the best deal going....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------

